# caravan to bimmerfest



## FERNANDO FIGUER (Jul 1, 2003)

sup all,im leaving from westchester ny on sunday morning(early).anyone want to caravan.we have appox 3 bimmers rolling.e mail me [email protected]
Fernando Figueras


----------

